# The second annual home haunters website giveaway



## MatthewFreyer (Jul 19, 2010)

Last year Matthew Freyer Productions hosted a contest like no other. We wanted to put a spotlight on some individuals who sometimes get overshadowed by the large commercial Haunted Attractions. Yes, we are talking about the extremely hard-working, do-it-yourself, "some of my neighbor hate me" - HOME HAUNTERS!

These guys do it for the love of doing it. Some Home Haunters put as much time, and a huge chunk of their own change, into developing their Haunts as commercial Haunts do. So we thought what better way to show these dedicated individuals our appreciation than to hold a contest where the winner would receive a custom, professionally designed website to show off their Home Haunt to the rest of the world.

Well, it's back! Welcome to "The Second Annual Home Haunters Website Giveaway!" Be creative and represent your Home Haunt to the fullest. We are very excited to receive your entries and to see all the incredible talent out there.
Good Luck!

For the rules and entry details, please click the link below:
http://www.matthewfreyerproductions.com/contest.html

View attachment 107107


----------

